# Do they make a LED lamp for my Epson 6100?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

No one has posted anything in the projector section for quite a while so I thought I’d try here.

I‘m on my last spare lamp for my Epson Powerlite 6100. I love this projector even though it’s pretty old. Anyway, is there such a thing as an LED replacement lamp to replace the current lamp when it eventually goes bad?

Lots of “regular” bulbs are being replaced by LED’s these days so I was curious if LED lamp replacements exist for older projectors.

Thanks!


----------



## nedieudon (Jun 21, 2021)

I think that if you want, you will find such lamps. However, you will probably have to pay more for them if they are not already produced. And why don't you buy one for yourself, for example, amazon night light? In my opinion, now such small lamps are gaining popularity. Well, I bought a small light for myself a long time ago, and do you know what I like most about it? That I can leave it for the whole night, and it does not interfere with me at all during sleep! But most of all, I can't understand why people still use old lamps to consume much more energy than modern ones. Do some people really like to pay more bills?..


----------



## Paul1logan (Mar 5, 2021)

Your Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 is a sophisticated machine with sensitive electronic components. The Epson ELPLP49 projector lamp has been designed specifically to keep your projector operating at optimum levels. You can expect up to 4000 hours when you install an authentic Epson ELPLP49 depending on usage and how often you maintain your projector.
You’ll want to install an authentic Epson ELPLP49 lamp to keep your PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 projector working properly and to get the best picture quality. Although cheaper at first, generic knock-off lamps are actually not that great a bargain. These so-called “compatible” are simply not worth the hassles they cause with your Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 projector. if you to buy an online home applainces you need to just click on the link: office water cooler prices in Dubai and Sharjah 2021


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

The only projector brand I have ever used that makes the use of non-OEM lamps a royal PITA... EPSON! They put an ALARM inside at least SOME of their projectors. I found this alarm in a 4020/6020 series projector that sold for $3000-ish (possibly more or a little less, I forget). If you replaced the used-up lamp with a lamp purchased from Epson, everything was FINE except your wallet that got dinged for $300. If you used an IDENTICAL in every way "clone" lamp that sold for about $60 at the time (same amount of light, same color temperature, same everything), there was ALARM inside the projector would softly go beep beep beep beep the entire time it was turned on with the non-Epson lamp in it. I'm an imaging systems engineer and I know a lot of the tricks manufacturer's use to pull off an anti-customer move like this and I did not see ANY of those tricks when I compared the original Epson lamp to the $60 clone lamp. The clone lamp was indeed a VERY good clone. The reflector in the clone lamp was just as good as the reflector in the Epson lamp. Alignment of the center of the light beam was identical between the 2 lamps. External dimensions of the "frame" around the lamp that locates and locks it into precise position in the projector is the same with both lamps using calipers to check various dimensions. I can only surmise that Epson's replacement lamps use some trick hidden from view to cause the beeping alarm when the "foreign" lamp was installed. I was unwilling to go as far as cutting-open an Epson lamp and a clone lamp to see if they hid a resistor or electrical contact somewhere inside the the stuff around the lamp that helps lock it into precise alignment in the projector. I cannot speak to whether Epson is still doing this in newer projectors. But if I was going to buy any Epson projector and wanted to be able to use it with a $60 lamp instead of a $300 Epson lamp, I would require the dealer to remove the original Epson lamp and replace it with a clone lamp and see what happens when the projector is turned-on. It is typically IMPOSSIBLE to replace a conventional UHP projector lamp with an LED illumination system because: the LED lamp system is highly unlikely to operate on the same voltage as a UHP lamp; the direct filters and dichroic mirrors and/or prisms in the optical path for the UHP lamp are not suitable for an LED projection light source because the red, green and blue spectra of UHP lamps and LED light sources are wildly different. Can you make the LED lamp (if there is even such a thing available).

As for the Epson lamp lasting for "4000 hours"... I call ** on that too. If you use the LOW setting for the the lamp MAYBE 3000 hours... but understand that the amount of light the lamp produces when it has 100 hours on it will be DOUBLE the amount of light the same lamp produces with 2000-3000 hours on the lamp. If you use the Hi lamp setting (100% absolutely necessary for larger screens or acoustically transparent screens of any size because both need MUCH more light to produce satisfying images), you likely won't be very happy beyond 2000 hours as the Hi setting "uses up" the lamp even faster than the "Low" setting that extends the life of the lamp. I don't know what Epson lamps sell for to fit the projector model you mention, but the clone lamps will be close to 1/5 the price of the Epson lamp. The single clone lamp I tried in the 4020/6020 worked fine. The $11,000 hybrid colorimeter/spectrophotometer device I use for display calibrations revealed the clone lamp produced the same color temps, the same 100% white measurements, the same grayscale measurements, and the same color saturation measurements as the original Epson lamp when both lamps had about 100 Hours of use on them. I was EXTREMELY disappointed to find this out about Epson projectors--at least for the model I investigated.


----------



## bostero4ever (Jul 27, 2015)

Paul1logan said:


> Your Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 is a sophisticated machine with sensitive electronic components. The Epson ELPLP49 projector lamp has been designed specifically to keep your projector operating at optimum levels. You can expect up to 4000 hours when you install an authentic Epson ELPLP49 depending on usage and how often you maintain your projector.
> You’ll want to install an authentic Epson ELPLP49 lamp to keep your PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 projector working properly and to get the best picture quality. Although cheaper at first, generic knock-off lamps are actually not that great a bargain. These so-called “compatible” are simply not worth the hassles they cause with your Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 6100 projector. if you to buy an online home applainces you need to just click on the link: office water cooler prices in Dubai and Sharjah 2021


Really???? A commercial post in a forum??? Shame!!!


----------

